# Absinthe help



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find absinthe for less than $40 a bottle shipped...?...as most of u might know it's legal in the states now but cheapest I've found is $40 for 750ml...any thoughts on price or better place to get it??...thanks in advance...
Adam


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I would be interested in this, too.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

A lot of crap has been coming out in the US and a few good ones.

Kubler very good absinthe
Lucid
St. George
Sirene Very diffrent
*
*Everything else in the US I wouldn't bother with. And for 40 you'll only get crap. Buy a bottle of Kubler. http://www.drinkupny.com/Kubler_Absinthe_p/s0465.htm


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Here in the Netherlands there are several brands for sale, I will make a list when I can if you guys want. :tu

try agwa de bolivia instead if you want a green trippy drink


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

yellowgoat said:


> A lot of crap has been coming out in the US and a few good ones.
> 
> Kubler very good absinthe
> Lucid
> ...


I would agree with this ranking, except I would't even bother with St. G's or Sirene. Do yourself a favor and get a bottle of Kubler 53. It's a liter bottle, and runs for about $49 in Baltimore, MD. Kubler is a Blanche Absinthe meaning it skips the coloring step, and is clear. The louch will be a nice bright milkly color.

The advantage of drinkupNY is they sell all the implements too. You can have them ship you a glass and spoon with your order. But it sounds like you want to do Absinthe on a budget and their glasses and spoons aren't the cheapest.

But to answer you original question, you will not find a bottle of drinkable or authentic absinthe in the sub $40 range, period. Did I say get Kubler yet?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

You can get the real stuff shipped from France. One guy has made the original recipes and done it first rate. Forget his name, but look online. My friend is into Absinthe. He has the big free standing spout device in silver that pours 4-5 Absinthe drinks at once. It's filled with a liter+ of ice cubes; pretty cool!


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

40 bucks?!? Here in Iowa I've seen Lucid brand for 23 bucks at 2 different shops.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Absinthe is nasty. :tg


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Absinthe is nasty. :tg


You're nasty. :r:r


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I've never had St.George (gotta be better then the toilet bowl water stuff at lest).

I do like Sirene,It does have it's place on my shelf. Granted it Isn't anywhere near my top 10 but it is a nice change of pace for a once in a while drink.

What didn't you like about Sirene,jkorp?


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the advice so far...ill have to look around online at a few of these. A friend of mine bought a bottle of this:

http://www.northlakeliquor.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=31

I believe it came with the little spoon thing and it had some instructions on how to actually drink it. At first I didnt like it but after a few sips it kinda grew on me. It's deffinately not a drink id have all the time but something i could see myself having a glass of every couple weeks or something...may have to invest in a good bottle of it.

Adam


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Is Lucid really all that good? I have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> You can get the real stuff shipped from France. One guy has made the original recipes and done it first rate. Forget his name, but look online. My friend is into Absinthe. He has the big free standing spout device in silver that pours 4-5 Absinthe drinks at once. It's filled with a liter+ of ice cubes; pretty cool!


You can get real Absinthe right here in the US now. Kubler and Lucid are authentic to pre-ban recipes.

I believe you are talking about T.A. Breaux, he is the modern absinthe master more or less. His Absinthes pretty much set the standard and they are priced as such.



yellowgoat said:


> What didn't you like about Sirene,jkorp?


Maybe unfair for me to say that. I only went off the opinions of others that compared them to Kubler and Lucid. I will try it at some point, if it becomes available in my area.



adamh_25_ said:


> thanks for the advice so far...ill have to look around online at a few of these. A friend of mine bought a bottle of this:
> 
> http://www.northlakeliquor.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=31
> 
> ...


Stay away from Absinte, it is not real absinthe. The recipe is not true to pre ban form. It does not use grand wormwood.



dannysguitar said:


> Is Lucid really all that good? I have heard mixed reviews.


Lucid isn't bad, but it's flat compared to Kubler IMO. My experience is that Lucid is muted in both fragrance and flavor, where as Kubler sparkles. I know that compared to Jade and other high end French absinthes, Kubler is on the econo end, but for what we can get in the US at this point, it is damn good.


----------

